# A turkey set headed to a hero



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 22, 2013)

Well i had the oppurtunity to volunteer to make some calls to donate to the Wounded Warriors hunts down in north carolina. A man down there runs a program where they take wounded soldiers, who used to love hunting, and take them on guided hunts. These calls will be given to one of the soldiers participating in that group. Thanks for looking

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding039_zpsf7c1ac6f.jpg


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice set. He will enjoy. Rick


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice and great cause, sure to be well received.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. Feels good to try and pay back our soldiers. 

Rick would a pot call like that look good to you?


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes was going to get back with ya today.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 22, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Yes was going to get back with ya today.



Alright I'll check back later


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice work and cause. Walnut?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice work and cause. Walnut?



Yes sir, all 3 are walnut. The crow call has a CA finish, so does the striker.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 22, 2013)

My uncle got me a friction turkey call made of cedar with the Marines emblem on it several years ago when I served. It meant a lot to me whenever someone gave to show their support. Thank you for doing this. The wounded warrior project is a great program and I have several friends in the program. Your a great one in my book.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 22, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> My uncle got me a friction turkey call made of cedar with the Marines emblem on it several years ago when I served. It meant a lot to me whenever someone gave to show their support. Thank you for doing this. The wounded warrior project is a great program and I have several friends in the program. Your a great one in my book.



Thank you. Very much. It means alot to me, especially since I'm so new to this. I'm nit a pro yet, and my calls arent perfect, but I want those guys to know how much people care and this is a way for me. So thanks or your kind words


----------

